# Fruit Salad Trees....



## ariscus99 (Sep 18, 2011)

Anyone heard of and/or have any of these trees? I just heard about them today, and they seem pretty cool with what I've read so far. Just hoping to hear from some people that have them. Also I'm trying to locate them, all I seem to be able to find are bareroots, and I'd rather start with a 15 gallon or something a little larger than a bareroot because of the work involved. I'm in SW Riverside County CA, for anyone who may be near by and knows where to find one. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

You mean this??


----------



## ariscus99 (Sep 18, 2011)

creeper said:


> You mean this??


lol, but yes, apparently they are real, they splice multiple fruit trees together, and you get a variety of fruits, or nuts on one tree. It's pretty cool, and it's apparently real. I talked to someone who's parents have one up in Sacramento but she knows nothing about it except it puts out lemons, limes, and oranges.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry never heard of them until now. If you google it all the sites are for Australia. Neat idea though. I wonder what the quality of the fruit would be like.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey I'd like a peanut butter cookie tree


----------



## ariscus99 (Sep 18, 2011)

There is a place up near Ventura that sells them, the girl I talked to said the ones from her parents tree are delicious and taste like each one should. She also said she thinks they produce the different fruits at different times, though there is some overlapping.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Had a dwarf apple tree that produced five species of apples prolifically! It was great. Each species had its own branches but all were grafted to a common root stock. I would look for an orchard or nursery that specializes in grafting. Having dwarf root stock made the tree super easy to care for too. You didn't need a giant ladder to prune it and pruning is critical to growing fruit. 

If you cannot find what you want, you could probably do your own grafting. It is not difficult---in theory at least. I should think you would want to stick with pitted fruits and not mix with seeded fruits on the same root stock. 

Did a quick google search for "grafted fruit salad trees" and found this. This is an Australian company but it had a good description. 

http://www.fruitsaladtrees.com/html/variet.html

Here is a website from Grass Valley, CA which might work for you? 

http://www.groworganic.com/multi-grafted-fruit-salad-semi-dwarf.html

One more California reference suggesting pitted fruit grafts, seeded fruits, and citrus fruits. Not all on the same tree stock though. I will leave further searching to you!

http://www.crfg-central.org/Information/TREES_OF_PLENTY.HTM

Post back what you find. It is kind of a cool idea.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> Had a dwarf apple tree that produced five species of apples prolifically! It was great. Each species had its own branches but all were grafted to a common root stock. I would look for an orchard or nursery that specializes in grafting. Having dwarf root stock made the tree super easy to care for too. You didn't need a giant ladder to prune it and pruning is critical to growing fruit.
> 
> If you cannot find what you want, you could probably do your own grafting. It is not difficult---in theory at least. I should think you would want to stick with pitted fruits and not mix with seeded fruits on the same root stock.
> 
> ...


 

Difficult? Maybe not but it is VERY hard to do properly :yes:


----------

